# New 10 US Gallons Tank Stocking Question



## Thetanknewbie (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi all. I recently bought a 10 US Gallons aquarium and I was wondering what to put in it. The tank has a heater and a Marineland penguin 100
Filter. I have a betta that I would like to have in there so it will be a peaceful
Community tank. I was thinking of this stocking:
1 Betta
5 Neon Tetras
1-2 Mollies/Platies
I want to have live plants and I was thinking of 2 Anubias Nana, some Hair Grass, and a Java Fern. The light I will be using is the LED that comes with the tank hood. Let me know what you think.

PS: I am aware of the Nitrogen Cycle and the tank is undergoing a fish less cycle.


----------



## parkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

Someone else will need to tell you for sure seeing as I'm fairly new as well but I don't know if a betta can live with them... and neons get a inch and half and Molly's sometimes 3... I think you have to many fish in mind but I could be wrong... best of luck


----------



## Thetanknewbie (Feb 18, 2014)

Thank you! Maybe I will forget the neon tetras or the molly.


----------



## eljefe0000 (Apr 3, 2013)

as far as tanks go you should always get the biggest one you can afford cause you will always want to go bigger. use this to figure out your set up AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


----------



## chrisb01 (Apr 4, 2010)

I think you should keep the Neons, and go with a different type of Tetra instead of the mollies. Unless you have a thing for livebearers, in which case you are looking at a species tank with either guppies or swordtails, and get ready to get another tank or two. 

The Betta is a toss up, every Betta has a different personality. You might find a Betta that will get along fine with all the other fish, or you might find one that will wreak havoc. I might leave it out, but then again I'm not a big fan of Bettas, I do like them.

Also, with a small tank like a 10 gal., you might want to add some small bottom feeders, such as the pigmy or habrosos cories.

Just my two cents...


----------



## Deni (Oct 26, 2013)

I have a betta in a ten gallon,planted, filtered and heated with 5 harlequin rasboras and 1 nirite snail. All peaceful for the last 6 months.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I agree with a single betta and maybe 5 neon tetras. I wouldn't go any more than that, unless you layer the tank (i.e. top swimmers like hatchet fish or glass cats, and bottom dwellers like otos or cories). Bettas and neons are both mid swimmers.

Get some good substrate for your plants. I suggest Eco-Complete if you want easy but expensive, or Miracle Gro Organic Potting Soil capped with some pool filter sand if you want cheap but a little more involved. That's assuming you don't already have substrate. If it's inert, like sand or gravel, get some root fertilizer tabs, and get a liquid plant fertilizer like SeaChem Flourish Comprehensive. Your plants will thank you.


----------

